# help with information on company



## mtate (Nov 5, 2012)

i am hoping to that someone can help with information on a company in UAE .
the company name is Shamal Solutions Military Consultancy.

My husband has been getting job openings with this company but have not been able to find much information out on it.

can anyone tell me anything anout them such as what are all different positins they employ.?


----------



## Midlifer (Jul 24, 2012)

High tech security firm. I have heard of them, relatively new. Asset protection and recovery. Don't know about people or salaries, actively recruiting though.


----------

